# Dungeons and dragons!!!!



## scalem X (Aug 17, 2004)

I realized there was no thread on this forum on DnD or AD&D.

So here are some things that people are able to talk about:

Have you ever played DnD??? 

If you have; do you like it???

For the ones that have answered no; when you start to play DnD, you create a character (his features and abilities are written down on paper, sometimes this requests dice rolling) once you and most of the time your party members have done this, the adventure starts. One person called the dungeon master or DM is telling a story in which all your characters are play a role. As you encounter difficulties (usually enemies) you roll dice in order to fight. Fighting isn't the only part of the game, you can use from a whole page of abilities to reach the end of the story.e.g. spot, listen, climb, bluff, persuade, profession (smith for example).

After slaying an enemy or tricking him into something. You usually gain experience and for the ones that are still reading this: go and play it yourself.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2004)

Heh, good ol' D&D. 

 Basic was fine, but the scenarios TSR used to release were pants, so you'd really have to make your own up. Need people with good imagination for that.

 Actually, any RPG needs a GM/DM with good imagination to keep up the interest. 

 I had great fun with D&D, but even more fun with AD&D. You absolutely need to be able to think beyond the books, though.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 17, 2004)

scalem X said:
			
		

> I realized there was no thread on this forum on DnD or AD&D.
> 
> So here are some things that people are able to talk about:
> 
> ...


I believe I have only played AD&D twice, and both times were for only short trial sessions.  I might have got more into it at one point in my life if I had been better exposed to the game.  I remember going over a friend's house on the weekend during the years of middle school.  While they were getting me familiar with character classes and such, they also proceeded to put in a video tape.  They, the night before, had used up an 8 hour tape recording themselves playing AD&D.  To be honest, that really creeped me out.  

I did, however, have a year where I would take part in "free-lance" role playing.  Basically, it consisted of less focus on leveling characters and paper work.  That was later replaced by the "Magic" card game, and I had already bowed out at that point.


----------



## Morning Star (Aug 18, 2004)

Taping themselves playing AD&D for eight hours eh? Thrilling. I GM Star Wars, although its becoming more and more a mixture between Warhammer 40 000 and Star Wars...but that's the great thing about table top RPGs. They really are the only non-linear and most flexible form of roleplaying out there.


----------

